# Cappings



## trapper_dave (Jan 5, 2007)

I know that wax is supposed to be another revenue stream, but. . .

What is everybody doing with their cappings (besides storing them in barrels behind the honey house 

Do most commercial folks render them or sell them (to who?)

Thanks,
David


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

solar melt them down, MannLake will buy it.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I was told that some or most equipment suppliers will take wax trade against a order you make from them, I never tried it but heard they do.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"besides storing them in barrels behind the honey house"

I would NOT store them in a barrel, IF you have SHBs around the will make a MESS of them!! Melt them and then store.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a Maxant capping melter, from the 80's. Melts the cappings, and doesn't burn the honey. I sell the wax to candle makers, or trade for foundation.


----------



## trapper_dave (Jan 5, 2007)

*Prices*

Does anyone know the current price in a barrel?
Or who buys them?

Dave H.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

*Cappings Rendering*

We will melt your cappings and give you 100% of the wax. Clean and cast into 35lb blocks. We keep the burned honey. Located in Southern Colorado. Capping must be in 50 to 70 gallon drums.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*rendering cappings*

That is a great deal!

I have an oven that holds 4 drums. When I do it for neighbors I keep 50%.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

*cappings*

I guess the stipulation I should mention is that the capping must be wet/not spun so that we do get some honey. Spun capping we could buy for 1.50/lb.


----------

